# Tap -- Echo's little sister -- is on sale



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

$99.99 right now . . .. $30 off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the portability of the Tap, but I decided to start small and pre-ordered the Dot for $49.95. Got it for my Mom so she could listen to audiobooks. Then I got two more for GS and GD for Christmas.


----------

